# Hiromoto AS wagyuto reactivity & lacto-fermented processing questions



## andygraybeal (Apr 2, 2013)

As you may know already, I have a Hiromoto AS wagyuto that I love. I've just gotten a job processing lacto-fermented food and I wonder if cutting the fermented food with a knife will change the product in a bad way flavorwise or PH wise?

I'll be jarring a bunch of lacto-fermented vegetables, cutting them to go into a salsa to be sold in retail amounts.


----------



## Miles (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't think of a good reason why it would affect the food. Best way is to try it out and see.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 4, 2013)

+1 on trying it out but the acid will have some reaction with the metal.


----------



## Miles (Apr 4, 2013)

With my Hiros, once the patina is set, I don't notice any addl reactivity, but I'd definitely test it out. Worst case is that there is some reactivity and suddenly there's a good excuse to buy a new stainless blade. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## andygraybeal (Apr 4, 2013)

Well it worked fine. I already had a light patina, grey, not black, and it had no smell or anything. So there ya go! Thanks for the replies. I've been thinking about buying a stainless knife though anyway just in case I run into it reacting, but that's another thread that probably already exists


----------

